# error 0xc0000007b



## chirayu garg (Mar 14, 2010)

whenever I boot my dell studio 15 laptop with win 7 ultimate installed some  startup application don't start showing error 0xc0000007b.
many other applications also do not start when i click on them showing the same error.

PLZ help!!


----------



## CA50 (Mar 17, 2010)

try this link

*neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4085


----------

